# Animal Crossing RPG?



## Le Ham (Dec 27, 2013)

I have a really complex concept of an Animal Crossing spin-off combat game. Have fun reading all of it.



Spoiler: Story



It'd be set in an apocalyptic era where you moved into a town on a different planet full of humanoid animals because your mother sent you there without warning and never explained why. She seemed sad and reluctant to do this to you. This happened after your dad "took a vacation" somewhere and was missing over a week after he said he'd return. So anyway, you arrive at the town and make friends with the villagers, who befriend you.

You live in this town for a while, and as you stay there strange things happen; like you'd hear explosions in the distance and see glowing eyes poke out of the surrounding woods. After a while you learn that a mysterious extraterrestrial race of creatures (let's just call them "Invaders" for now) are kidnapping humans for whatever reason, and for this reason tons of human kids are being sent to this planet of humanoid animals because it's "safe". From there, humans have populated and spread throughout these animal towns, instead of the human world. That's how it had been for years. But now the Invaders are beginning to attack the animal world in order to abduct all the other humans, again for an unknown reason. So you, with four of your villagers (the other four stay behind to guard the town), must travel the planet, protect neighboring towns from the Invaders, and save the human race.





Spoiler: Combat



*Each of your eight starting villagers* (one for each personality) has different stats and abilities for fighting, and you can choose four to fight alongside you. 
*-Nook's shop* is where you can obtain not only simple weaponry (shovel, axe, etc) but gyroid charms. Gyroids play a role in this game that equates to most RPGs' "Magic". Gyroids have a magical power that can be used to power things*. Each different type of gyroid contains a different magic attack, which is reflected in its corresponding charm. Furthermore, the size of gyroid (mini, normal, tall, mega) is a variation on how effective it is; these can be bought in Nook's as your levels go up. (The normal/silver/gold variations of tools are like that too.) You can keep up to 10 gyroid charms at a time (your villagers can hold 5 each). 
*-The clothes at the Able Sisters will have more of an "armor" purpose*, and you can sew an 11th gyroid charm into a piece of clothing (you can do the same with villagers).

*Actual fighting will be, like most RPGs, turn-based;* the team going first will depend on how the battle begins (much like the Super Mario RPG series where you can attack first by jumping on enemies). Your attacks are also useful outside of battle as sometimes things will be in the way and you will need a tool or charm to get by.





Spoiler: More About Gyroids (*)



-Gyroids' power is used later on in the game, when power goes out on many towns and the townsfolk use gyroids as generators. 
*-In your town around that same point in the game* (you can return to your town to switch villagers, heal yourself with the GC wishing well, change looks, etc.), Celeste will be using gyroids' power to create a giant cannon with the capacity to destroy the invading race entirely, and Blathers and Brewster will be helping her. 
*-Your gyroid charms *are powered by actual gyroids that you find in the ground in different towns. As you discover new gyroids, more charms will be available in Nook's. 
*-When you find new gyroids* (digging up cracks in the ground), you give them to Brewster in your town and he will add them to the cannon's power storage.  You need to find all of the gyroids in the game in order to activate the cannon; there's one of each.





Spoiler: Other



*-When you successfully rid a town of Invaders,* you lead its human inhabitants to your town, where there is set up a refugee camp underground. There will be around 42 towns, with 1 or 2 humans each. By the time you take care of all the towns, you'll have around 65 people in the refugee camp.

*-Eventually, over time in the game,* you get to learn why the mysterious race is taking humans away, a little background info on the mysterious race and how it relates to you and your parents, and maybe some old folk stories about gyroids. This info is currently something I hadn't thought out yet.
-Once you collect all the gyroids and bring them to the big cannon, the big cannon will begin to fire up. The power and energy around the area while it's happening attracts the Invaders and their skyships, along with their leaders' ship. Meanwhile, you, all 8 of your villagers, and some of the human refugees have to fend them off. 
*-When the cannon fires, *most of the Invaders will die and the leader's skyship will crash to the ground, giving you the ability to go inside it. In the ship you will find thousands of vials of clear liquid covering the walls, cased up in rows and rows of shelves. Throughout the ship there will be surviving Invaders you'll fight off. At the end of the ship, the leader of the Invaders will be there and you have this epically amazing duel, like with anything else (unfinished thought) and then when you defeat the leader, he/she/it will blow itself up with a bomb or something, causing the whole ship to shake so violently that the shelves open and all the vials crash to the floor. The liquid in the vials, when exposed to oxygen, will turn into the humans that were abducted, your parents included. Then happy ever after, blah blah, credits roll, done.



Bear in mind that not all of this is thought through; this is just an extended line of thought. But whatcha think? Is it a good idea? Is it stupid? Ideas? Suggestions? Complaints? Flame wars?


----------



## Rosalina (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh wow, this sounds waay to dark to fit in the Animal Crossing Universe. But buts a pretty cool concept nonetheless X3


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Dec 30, 2013)

I dislike it.
The story sounds bland and predictable.
Combat doesn't fit with AC at all, even in the Mario RPG style.

Turning it into a citybuilder that required you to gather all 333 villagers for whatever reason would seem more true to cause.
Having something like in Bravely Default where people you meet via Streetpass can help rebuild your town sound likes it would fit too.
Not sure how I feel about the gyroid thing. Maybe they'd make a better villain than aliens.


----------



## Officer Berri (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah any sort of violent RPG would not mesh with Animal Crossing at all.

Plus this sounds more like an RPG plot with Animal Crossing tacked into it than an Animal Crossing RPG to me.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

What.

The heck.

Is this.

This sounds like an amazing concept...

Good luck getting Nintendo to make it, though. XD


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 1, 2014)

I like this. I would love to see Cherry, Kyle, Knox, and Chevre fight aliens along side me. I would suggest having the Invaders be Reset bots, sent by Resetti's rival to reset the land to be bland and bad (like the 0% town rating)


----------



## Beary (Jan 1, 2014)

This scares me. Thanks for the nightmares


----------

